# How early can you sample a premature bud?



## jazerox (Jul 26, 2007)

My plant is about 3 and half months old and it's roughly a week and a half into flowering at the moment. The buds are starting to form nicely on the branch tips and looking fatter every other day. The premature buds are still covered with white pistils, but i wanted to know whether or not it would be possible to clip off a bud early just to try it out. I'm not sure whether or not the premature buds contain enough THC to get me faded. Does anybody know whether a considerably premature bud would produce a high or not?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 26, 2007)

Leave them alone ya noob lol.Waite the 5-12 weeks then a week of drying then sample it.Wait another 30 days to cure and you ll know what you got


----------



## potroast (Jul 27, 2007)

Ahem, you mean wait the 9-16 weeks to ripen, don't you, ya noob? lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 27, 2007)

potroast said:


> Ahem, you mean wait the 9-16 weeks to ripen, don't you, ya noob? lol


Because of the efficiency of fletch's aero system, he is ready in 5 weeks.


----------



## bearo420 (Jul 27, 2007)

BURN! lol just mad stoned sorry. 



and thats a funny ass avatar nongreenthumb, i can almost hear his fat ass screamin to me right now


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 21, 2007)

Give it about another week or so and then you can try a sample.
Theres absolutely nothing wrong with having an early taster, most of the growers I know do it and it gives you a great indication to what kinda high/stone you want especially if you have no weed to keep you going till harvest!
But dont get to greedy, there is nothing better than a proper dried/cured bud out of your own stash!


----------



## zhn0k (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe it's just me but i'd atleast wait a month and a half.


----------



## Benelli (Jul 7, 2011)

Not worth it at all. All u will get is a headache and scratchy nasty tasting no justice doing rip


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 7, 2011)

I've gotten impatient before and have had an immature bud at that stage. It will get you high (it's not nearly as potent as the finished product) + the bud usually isn't flushed (unless you already flushed) and therefore is much much more harsh. Honestly I would just wait. It is so worth it.


----------



## bamfrivet (Jul 7, 2011)

I dunno, maybe it's just the stuff im growing, but I sampled one of the smaller buds at about 4 almost 5 weeks and it got me nice and ripped, but it didn't last long. Then I ended up having to harvest a plant at 6 weeks, dried it for about a week, cured it for a week and it smoked great. Now at 8 weeks I harvested another plant and it's drying right now. I've quick dried some of the buds off of the 6 week and a 7 week plant and it wasn't harsh at all and tasted great. Once again, maybe it's just the Purple Bubba Kush im growing; but it's not harsh, it tastes great and has an amazing 2 stage high even at 6-7 weeks old.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 7, 2011)

take a five piece now and your losing probably at least five grams out of harvest


----------



## GeeTee (Jul 7, 2011)

seriously man. at 1 1/2weeks flowering i dont even think the plant has any trichs yet. so sampling would defeat the purpose


----------



## heathaa (Jul 7, 2011)

i wouldnt sample it till you see trichs on it.


----------



## Demonsparkx (Mar 14, 2018)

Felt like contributing (and sadly bumping a post from 2011...) but...
I personally have done that before in the past and occasionally will/still do,plucking premature to an extent is O.K.
Note OK being keyword.
Age= week of flower (duh) &
Trich development,heavy trichs good looking heads,perfered cloudy. but YES even still mostly-clear WILL do -something- 
Now... this being said,premature flower harvested fresh and RAN AS EXTRACTION
Thats been my consumption method... so...
Tough call as i dont even try and "quick dry" my girls,that is the dumbest thing i seen most go off about people doing. To sample if you want to then yes,just keep it,dry,and store properly then eventually sample. Just wanted to throw my 2cent experience and opinion since this thread was still relavent in my search of others' experiences and advice over it.


----------



## Sithlord88 (Jul 18, 2018)

Haha i remember doing this. Never so early tho. Id take a small nug and wrap it in paper and set iton a ballast. Ballast bud, oh to be young again...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 18, 2018)

this is fukn retarded.. no.. dont do it... You wanna quick dry a bud or two at 8-9 weeks from flip, fine we were all there at some point... 

The trade off is a handful of pistils at the cost of actual bud.. Lets allow this thread to die once again ... the fuck are people digging this shit up for?


----------



## DollarBlazeClub.com (Jul 18, 2018)

Newbie here. question, As I know I'm doing something wrong due to consistent results I don't want! But we are waiting to flush until we see amber trichomes, we are monitoring moisture levels during the cure time, but it is so hard to smoke a joint! the damn thing wont stay lit. No matter how dry it is, I have tried to let it dry crisp ( easy to do in arizona lol) and still, you spark one, and it hits and goes out. No matter the type of wrap. why?? Thanks for any responses, its a scoobydoo mystery and im tired of burning out my lighters hahaha


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jul 20, 2018)

Knowing how Az grows, yeah it's hard to smoke double strength Hawthorne bud soaked in fake resin "boosters" and neem oil. Seriously Az has a mental disability when it comes to shit like growing weed. Absolutely loaded with fucking growstore products. 

OP just smoke it all, leaves and everything. Like in high school


----------



## DollarBlazeClub.com (Jul 30, 2018)

well, not sure where to go with that lol thanks?? indoor grow, hydroponic set up, nutrients only. wont stay lit, even with long proper cure, any help would be nice. it is mid summer in Arizona. the last thing we need is to be told what a shitty state we live in lmao 120 degrees is reminder enough


----------



## dankness19 (Apr 25, 2021)

Like a week early is best


----------



## Yahmoe (Apr 27, 2021)

DollarBlazeClub.com said:


> well, not sure where to go with that lol thanks?? indoor grow, hydroponic set up, nutrients only. wont stay lit, even with long proper cure, any help would be nice. it is mid summer in Arizona. the last thing we need is to be told what a shitty state we live in lmao 120 degrees is reminder enough


Sounds like your waiting too late to flush too much starch and bullshit in your flowers making it hard to burn. Flush when cloudy Amber is too late as the plant has seriously slowed uptake of water by them


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 28, 2021)

Yahmoe said:


> Sounds like your waiting too late to flush too much starch and bullshit in your flowers making it hard to burn. Flush when cloudy Amber is too late as the plant has seriously slowed uptake of water by them


Lol flushing...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Aug 8, 2021)

Proletariat said:


> I know this is old and I'm not really sure how I ended up here…but I'll toss in my 2 cents anyway, because there is some really bad info out there on this topic. First of all, all this “you'll have shit potency” talk is nonsense. When trichomes first appear they are clear, as they START to go cloudy (which is about mid flower, week 5-6) this is the time when THC levels are actually at their highest, this does in no way mean, the best however. As the trichomes begin to degrade, they turn amber, during this process some THC is lost, but more is converted in to various other cannabinoids (CBD, CBN, CBZ and about 10,000 others). Harvesting around this time is how you control the level of narcotic effect/couch lock, balanced with the energy boost and mind games THC and the balance of other cannabinoids bring to the game. As for the claim that these “test buds” will taste horrible, that too is not always the case. If you are growing using liquid nutrients (hydro or promix/coco/etc) these leave a horrible taste and often give head aches, as most of yiu will know, you need to flush these nutrients out of the buds before harvest, you obviously can not do that during flowering so, if you are using these, sampling is not the wisest, however if you are growing with Organic super soils, than this is not an issue and as long as you are drying over the course of at least 24h with just dry air (a fan and maybe a dehumidifier, depending where you live) the taste should not be very far from that if the finished product. As for stunting the plant, as long as you are not sampling while the sites are still developing, you are very unlikely to effect growth at this time by taking a COUPLE small buds. Also if you must sample, always do it from the smaller side/bottom buds as anything you remove from the top half of the plant would have likely doubled or more in size between week 5 of flower and harvest.


No part of this post is accurate. Please don't listen or reference any part of this ever.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Proletariat said:


> *I know this is old and I'm not really sure how I ended up here…but I'll toss in my 2 cents anyway, because there is some really bad info out there on this topic. *First of all, all this “you'll have shit potency” talk is nonsense. When trichomes first appear they are clear, as they START to go cloudy (which is about mid flower, week 5-6) this is the time when THC levels are actually at their highest, this does in no way mean, the best however. As the trichomes begin to degrade, they turn amber, during this process some THC is lost, but more is converted in to various other cannabinoids (CBD, CBN, CBZ and about 10,000 others). Harvesting around this time is how you control the level of narcotic effect/couch lock, balanced with the energy boost and mind games THC and the balance of other cannabinoids bring to the game. As for the claim that these “test buds” will taste horrible, that too is not always the case. If you are growing using liquid nutrients (hydro or promix/coco/etc) these leave a horrible taste and often give head aches, as most of yiu will know, you need to flush these nutrients out of the buds before harvest, you obviously can not do that during flowering so, if you are using these, sampling is not the wisest, however if you are growing with Organic super soils, than this is not an issue and as long as you are drying over the course of at least 24h with just dry air (a fan and maybe a dehumidifier, depending where you live) the taste should not be very far from that if the finished product. As for stunting the plant, as long as you are not sampling while the sites are still developing, you are very unlikely to effect growth at this time by taking a COUPLE small buds. Also if you must sample, always do it from the smaller side/bottom buds as anything you remove from the top half of the plant would have likely doubled or more in size between week 5 of flower and harvest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Proletariat said:


> I know this is old and I'm not really sure how I ended up here…but I'll toss in my 2 cents anyway, because there is some really bad info out there on this topic. First of all, all this “you'll have shit potency” talk is nonsense. When trichomes first appear they are clear, as they START to go cloudy (which is about mid flower, week 5-6) this is the time when THC levels are actually at their highest, this does in no way mean, the best however. As the trichomes begin to degrade, they turn amber, during this process some THC is lost, but more is converted in to various other cannabinoids (CBD, CBN, CBZ and about 10,000 others).


The best of that bunch is CBX.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The best of that bunch is CBX.
> 
> View attachment 4961130


That's a girls bike.


----------



## turbobuzz (Aug 10, 2021)

Don’t touch!


----------



## microrican (Sep 23, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> No part of this post is accurate. Please don't listen or reference any part of this ever.


On the contrary every single thing he said is accurate based on just about every single grow site I have read and in every YouTube video I have watched about growing. So you being a long term valued member of this site should already know this orrr you just like to troll people and never grew weed a day in your life .... Which is it twentyeight.threefive ???


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 23, 2021)

microrican said:


> On the contrary every single thing he said is accurate based on just about every single grow site I have read and in every YouTube video I have watched about growing. So you being a long term valued member of this site should already know this orrr you just like to troll people and never grew weed a day in your life .... Which is it twentyeight.threefive ???


Lmfao. That’s how you start your membership. Troll on one of the better growers here. Lmfao. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## microrican (Sep 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Lmfao. That’s how you start your membership. Troll on one of the better growers here. Lmfao. Welcome to RIU.


I guess lol. I wasn't going to join but the great growing 0 knowing troll lured me here


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 23, 2021)

microrican said:


> but the great growing 0 knowing troll lured me here



huh?


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 23, 2021)

microrican said:


> I guess lol. I wasn't going to join but……..


 You did. So let’s see your YouTube harvests ?


----------



## microrican (Sep 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> You did. So let’s see your YouTube harvests ?


I didn't say I have YouTube harvests or any harvests .... Perhaps read what I said again maybe you missed something. Oh and btw I am trolling 1 guy only because he told everyone to ignore a post that was actually full of facts. So I'm not sure why you think you need to chirp in about anything.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 23, 2021)

Because your first post was name calling and what post he’s talking about is full of bro science bs. 


You have no harvest. Interesting.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Because your first post was name calling and what post he’s talking about is full of bro science bs.
> 
> 
> You have no harvest. Interesting.


No harvests, but he knows all the facts, and watch's youtube grow videos dude. That's who I'm taking my advice from!


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 23, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> No harvests, but he knows all the facts, and watch's youtube grow videos dude. That's who I'm taking my advice from!


The next jigga over here


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 23, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> The next jigga over here


You know it


----------



## Boatguy (Sep 23, 2021)

Back on topic. I like that honda bike


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 23, 2021)

DollarBlazeClub.com said:


> well, not sure where to go with that lol thanks?? indoor grow, hydroponic set up, nutrients only. wont stay lit, even with long proper cure, any help would be nice. it is mid summer in Arizona. the last thing we need is to be told what a shitty state we live in lmao 120 degrees is reminder enough


Ignore it. Been there. It's just a fact that there are some "unhappy campers" in here. I've been pounced on more than once. Ask what ever the Hell you want, whenever you want.


----------



## Millo (Sep 24, 2021)

microrican said:


> On the contrary every single thing he said is accurate based on just about every single grow site I have read and in every YouTube video I have watched about growing. So you being a long term valued member of this site should already know this orrr you just like to troll people and never grew weed a day in your life .... Which is it twentyeight.threefive ???


You're right.
@twentyeight.threefive is such a n00b compared to MrCanuck


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> You're right.
> @twentyeight.threefive is such a n00b compared to MrCanuck


Anybody is a n00b compared to Canucks! Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 24, 2021)

I wonder if Canucks knows how everybody talks shit about him? Lol


----------



## Millo (Sep 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I wonder if Canucks knows how everybody talks shit about him? Lol


I mean, he probably does. But I doubt he cares about experts' opinions on forums when he has 700K people on social media thinking he is a weed God


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 24, 2021)

Millo said:


> I mean, he probably does. But I doubt he cares about experts' opinions on forums when he has 700K people on social media thinking he is a weed God


Yea I suppose. It would still bother me though.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 24, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea I suppose. It would still bother me though.


People are going to talk shit about everyone on a daily. And nobody talking about him as a person because nobody knows him. Just his grows are shit wack. And teaches a terrible practice. But what most don’t understand. That’s YouTube. That’s content for his uploads. I’m sure iv gotten way worse in sports. Pointless to allow it to get under your skin.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 24, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> People are going to talk shit about everyone on a daily. And nobody talking about him as a person because nobody knows him. Just his grows are shit wack. And teaches a terrible practice. But what most don’t understand. That’s YouTube. That’s content for his uploads. I’m sure iv gotten way worse in sports. Pointless to allow it to get under your skin.


I don't take anything personally, especially anything from the internet. Each is entitled to their opinion.


----------

